# Yahoo Mail and BSNL



## casual_gamer (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello, 
I am using BSNL 600 c plan.
I am not able to access www.mail.yahoo.com from any of my browsers since 3 months. Even earlier i had problems accessing Yahoo mail. It only opens through Opera turbo which is a proxy, its ip address is 141.0.9.60. My ip starts from 117.x.x.x. At the time of writing, my ip address was 117.192.153.62. I mailed yahoo about my problem, but a bot replied me telling my password is stolen and asked me to change my password. I won't be mailing them again, can any here with Bsnl broadband and ip address starting with 117.x.x.x access yahoo mail?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2011)

Try changing your DNS and use this- Google Public DNS
also try a proxy like vtunnel.com and see if it helps


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 2, 2011)

I already tried open dns and google dns(8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4).
Regarding proxy, i already mentioned it works only with proxy, i suspect my 117.x.x.x series ip is banned by yahoo due to maybe hacking attempts. 
I want a confirmation if other bsnl broadband users with 117.x.x.x series ip can access yahoo mail without proxies.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2011)

Since Mtnl gives their customers dynamic ip address there might be previous case of spamming from your ip. Since it works with proxy I guess there is nothing wrong with your browser.


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 7, 2011)

oh! what a simple solution it was.. just changed the mtu from 1492 to 1452 in my router, now every site which was not opening before is working.
found the solution from Not able to access Mcafee.com through my BSNL connection


----------



## gmohanprasad1 (Dec 21, 2014)

casual_gamer said:


> oh! what a simple solution it was.. just changed the mtu from 1492 to 1452 in my router, now every site which was not opening before is working.
> found the solution from Not able to access Mcafee.com through my BSNL connection




Before Yahoo mail site and messengers were not working, but after this tip it is working fine.
Great Tip working excellent.....Thanks a Ton


----------

